# The Epic Of Simon Peter BY HANNAH LAMB



## Hanzobanana1 (Oct 7, 2013)

*The Epic of Simon Peter*
_By Hannah Lamb_


Hello, my name is Simon Peter and I am a Siamese Fighting fish! I just learned my name yesterday when my new mommy brought me to my forever home. But let me take you back to when it all started.
 I pushed and wiggled out of my egg, I opened my eyes and saw the great big world for the first time! Still holding tight to my bubble nest, I looked around. Then I saw him, my daddy. He was a great big red Veil tail Siamese Fighting fish. Some of my brothers and sisters were holding on to the bubble nest as well. My stomach dropped, oh no, I'm falling! HELP! Daddy spotted me falling out of the bubble nest and he came to the rescue. He carefully picked me up and put me back into the bubble nest. WHEW, that was a close one!
 A few days passed and I grew into a small fry. Then the giant hooman came with a net and scooped up my daddy, they took him away and I never saw him again.  But life wasn't all bad then, I lived in a big glass box and had plenty room to chase around my brothers and sisters. We played tag and twice a day the giant hooman came to feed us delicious food. But one day it all changed. My brothers and sisters and I started picking on each other, one of my brothers even tore my fin! Little did I know what was going to happen next. The hooman came with his net and started catching each and every one of us! I tried to swim away but he caught me, then I had to hold my breath until he put me in a tiny cup of water. I was all alone and it got very cold. The hooman passed by once a day to feed me. My cup got dirty very fast and I was swimming in my own filth, for days. Then one day the hooman came and scooped me out of my cup and into a plastic bag, there was barely any water in there and it got very dark. I was being shipped across the sea, from Thailand to America. It was a long, dark, cold, bumpy ride. But then there was a flash of light, and there were lots of hoomans picking us up and putting us in new cups. They placed a sticker on my cup that said: Veil Tail Male. And then I was placed on a shelf. I could see some of my grown brothers and sisters in cups next to me. We would flare at each other and talk smack.  
 Then I saw her, my hooman mommy. She moved over all my brothers and sisters and picked me up. She said, “Yep, this is the one.” I thought _oh great, another bumpy ride and another filthy cup. _But little did I know she bought a 15 gallon tank for me to have all to my self. She checked me out and took a bunch of pictures of me, I'm guessing to show all you guys how handsome I am. It was another bumpy ride but a few hours later my hooman scooped me up in her hand. (At least it wasn't another scratchy net.) Then I fell into a tank of warm, clean water. _What? _I thought. I swam around and I was pretty scared so I hid behind a plant. I could see out of my tank for miles it seemed. But my new mommy came up to the tank and said, “Hi, there Simon Peter. Welcome to your forever home.” She turned out the lights and went to sleep, so did I. The next morning came early and mommy turned my light on and put a few food pellets in my tank. I was too shy to eat in front of her though. And now my mommy says that when she gets paid she will buy me blood worms and brine shrimp and plants for my tank. I'm so excited! And that is the story of how I found my forever home.  
Stay tuned for The Epic Of Simon Peter 2....


----------

